# It’s About To Get Ugly



## tell sackett (Jul 4, 2022)

I was bush hogging the field right next to my house today and found this. If I get half a chance there’s gonna be some gut shooting going on. I absolutely despise these vermin.


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 4, 2022)

tell sackett said:


> I was bush hogging the field right next to my house today and found this. If I get half a chance there’s gonna be some gut shooting going on. I absolutely despise these vermin.


Oh, you can't let them get away with that!!!!!!  They will sure nuff ruin a good field. Is that the only place in that field that they have hit?

Oh, and good luck!  I hope you get them!!!


----------



## tell sackett (Jul 4, 2022)

Nope, that’s probably the biggest one but there’s probably 10 or 12 more. Mama don’t know it yet but one of them is less than 50 yds from her garden.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jul 4, 2022)

tell sackett said:


> I was bush hogging the field right next to my house today and found this. If I get half a chance there’s gonna be some gut shooting going on. I absolutely despise these vermin.


I'll be more than happy to help.  Have Gun Will Travel brother.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 4, 2022)

Dead ? =good ?


----------



## tell sackett (Jul 4, 2022)

HogKillaDNR said:


> I'll be more than happy to help.  Have Gun Will Travel brother.


Thanks, I will definitely keep that in mind. I need to put out a camera and see if I can pattern them. Anybody that wants to shoot or trap them to eat is welcome to them. I just want them gone. My old 8n pounds me bad enough without that


----------



## sleepr71 (Jul 4, 2022)

You should see what they can do to a pretty hayfield..or rows upon rows of freshly planted peanuts & Corn ?


----------



## tell sackett (Jul 5, 2022)

They can destroy a planted field literally overnight.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 5, 2022)

Gonna be a mess I bet! Post up some pics of the slaughter when it happens!


----------



## bassculler (Jul 5, 2022)

Its been ugly over here for the last 3 months. Killed 22 so far. Biggest right at 400 lbs. Most were in daylight/ dusk. Just got in the thermal game. Its on!


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jul 5, 2022)

bassculler said:


> Its been ugly over here for the last 3 months. Killed 22 so far. Biggest right at 400 lbs. Most were in daylight/ dusk. Just got in the thermal game. Its on!





bassculler said:


> Its been ugly over here for the last 3 months. Killed 22 so far. Biggest right at 400 lbs. Most were in daylight/ dusk. Just got in the thermal game. Its on!


What thermal unit are you running?


----------



## bassculler (Jul 7, 2022)

Hogster 35mm


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jul 7, 2022)

bassculler said:


> Hogster 35mm


I'll have to check that one out.  Sounds like it would sit nicely on the Sig 716i.


----------



## bassculler (Jul 9, 2022)

Its a good one. Fairly affordable.


----------



## Antfinn88 (Jul 14, 2022)

tell sackett said:


> I was bush hogging the field right next to my house today and found this. If I get half a chance there’s gonna be some gut shooting going on. I absolutely despise these vermin.



I've been trying to get on a pig since turkey season started. I've got a bow and I'm willing to travel! I definitely need some meat in my freezer so if you need any more help I'd be more than willing!


----------



## Antfinn88 (Jul 14, 2022)

Also if you are looking for help putting up cams and trying to partten them I'd be more than willing to help with that as well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2022)

Call the Deepstep Hog Mafia !


----------



## Lowslungcj (Aug 19, 2022)

bassculler said:


> Its been ugly over here for the last 3 months. Killed 22 so far. Biggest right at 400 lbs. Most were in daylight/ dusk. Just got in the thermal game. Its on!



If your anywhere near Middle GA and shoot some smaller sows (40-75 lbs) that you don’t have anything to do with I will gladly take 1-2. I just used up my last pound of ground venison and the freezer is empty.


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 23, 2022)

I am yet to get a picture of the vermin. Three days ago I looked out the window about 7:30 in the morning and there stood a big hog rooting away in the field 50 yds from the house. By the time I made it out the door (I think it's a lone boar?) he was gone. Set a trap two days ago, but nothing yet.


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 23, 2022)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Call the Deepstep Hog Mafia !


He says it’s too hot right now.   Besides he’s busy jugging for catfish.


----------



## davel (Aug 27, 2022)

I wish that was all they did to my plots.  They root for something...nutgrass or whatever and make craters everywhere.  Looks like a hand grenade practice field.
If you aren't paying attention you can break an axle driving into one with your utv.


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 27, 2022)

davel said:


> I wish that was all they did to my plots.  They root for something...nutgrass or whatever and make craters everywhere.  Looks like a hand grenade practice field.
> If you aren't paying attention you can break an axle driving into one with your utv.



That’s just one spot. I’m pretty certain it must be a lone boar that travels through to eat (yes, nutgrass). 
You’re right about your equipment. I’ve got another small field I plant a food plot in and they got in it a few years back. I thought I was gonna tear the front end out from under my old 8n.


----------



## davel (Aug 27, 2022)

tell sackett said:


> That’s just one spot. I’m pretty certain it must be a lone boar that travels through to eat (yes, nutgrass).
> You’re right about your equipment. I’ve got another small field I plant a food plot in and they got in it a few years back. I thought I was gonna tear the front end out from under my old 8n.


Exactly!  I have hit a few with the tractor and had my teeth rattle!


----------



## TEGSU (Sep 9, 2022)

I keep asking folks around here in Bulloch county if there are any farmers with pig problems that need help. No takers so far. Wish I could help!


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 9, 2022)

TEGSU said:


> I keep asking folks around here in Bulloch county if there are any farmers with pig problems that need help. No takers so far. Wish I could help!


Same, wish I could help farmers here in Bama too.


----------

